# 2011 F250 decked out with strobes, leds and atomic kit



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

well just got the new rig all decked out. we are beyond pleased with how it all came out. my buddy did the install as hes a lighting guru so ill try to name everything that he did but think he mentions most of it in the video

it has a whelen 4 head 60watt 4 corner strobe kit
atomic led clearance light kit
all recon led lights modded to flash like strobes
converted reverse lights in taillights to led
painted the headlights to look like harley lights which they dont make for the 11-13 trucks
all lighting hooked up through upfitters with selector button for whelen strobes

original mods that were also done were
dash mount cb with firestik whips
3 horn train horn with onboard compressor

soon to come will be
license plate lights converted to led
interior lights changed to led
hid headlight conversion kit
convert side marker lights in headlights to led

heres the video of it as it sits now


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow That is cool I have never seen the brake and reverse lights flash like that wish I knew I could do that I would not have had to put in the led hideaways.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Thats awesome.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice truck and light set up !!


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

setup looks awesome!!!!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

You got all these lights now but no plow- for shame lol.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I like that... A Lot...good looking rig man...but wheres the plow?


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

with our wonderful winters lately and the 4in lift i really wasnt in much of a hurry to throw a blade on the truck. plan was to pick up a skid and run that instead of a single truck as theres a lot more money in running a skid then a truck but with all the damn money i keep pouring into this truck theres no money left for any equipment lol. but i am feeling the itch and as much as it pains me i might be getting a western blade for it next year (instead of my beloved boss) due to their mounting system being out of the way and i do a bit of fun in the mud and the boss mount of my last truck turned into an anchor in the mud since it hangs so low


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Was dissapointed when there was no train horn in the video. Sharp truck though!!


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

doo-man;1534272 said:


> Was dissapointed when there was no train horn in the video. Sharp truck though!!


If you look under the other videos by the guy that posted it theres a video of the train horn when we put it in


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

That is sweet!! I wanna do some of this stuff to my 08'!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Isnt he a member on here?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

He was some people didnt like some things he did and got the boot


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

that truck is sick!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Really nice!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh wow. I didn't know Dissociative got the boot. Bummer. That dude is full of knowledge.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

hardwoodcd;1540928 said:


> Oh wow. I didn't know Dissociative got the boot. Bummer. That dude is full of knowledge.


Thats what I was thinking!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Your guys need to ask the moods for him to come back


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

whelen vertex rule . best prices are on EBAY


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Spool it up;1541554 said:


> whelen vertex rule . best prices are on EBAY


Check out the feniex fairy.


----------



## Rotator911 (Mar 16, 2006)

absolutely sweet!!! I would like have that set up on mine.I need to find a knowledgeable person like that around here


----------

